# GTR Locations



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that the first lot have arrived on these dreary shores hows about we see where the GTR majority is going to be?

Rough locations e.g. Southwest england, and the like, dont have to be postcodes or nothing!

P.S. first person in the north east of scotland to get one is taking me for a ride  

Neil


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Mines is located in Glasgow. Should arrive by the end of May





P.S. first person in the north east of scotland to get one is taking me for a ride  


I'm open to offers!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine will be in Lanarkshire so im not that far! We should get a Scottish meet AFTER i get mine (June)


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Got mine in the Glasgow area


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

ok....free pints for an entire weekend for whoever gives me a ride in one of theirs...lol, hows that for an offer?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

DonDavidson said:


> Now that the first lot have arrived on these dreary shores hows about we see where the GTR majority is going to be?
> 
> Rough locations e.g. Southwest england, and the like, dont have to be postcodes or nothing!
> 
> ...


there is a black one going around, spotted it a Westhill service station on Saturday & there will be a red one arriving on friday night (subject to traffic!)


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine will be in south london. Arriving Fri.


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in midlands got it on the 9th April


----------



## gonadthegolf (Apr 11, 2009)

ANDYR35 said:


> Got mine in the Glasgow area


Andy,

Where abouts roughly? South side by any chance?? I want to know if ive got a chance of spotting you, cant wait to see one in the metal!

Cheers mate


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

So far mine's been in Cambridgeshire, Bedfordshire, Hertfordshire, Buckinghamshire, Oxfordshire, Berkshire, Hampshire, Dorset, Devon, Cornwall & Somerset! But will be mostly Oxfordshire!


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

Get Mine this Friday as well
Aberdeen Area
Black Black edition


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

duka said:


> there is a black one going around, spotted it a Westhill service station on Saturday & there will be a red one arriving on friday night (subject to traffic!)


dont suppose it'll be driving through the woodside area any time soon? lol

dying to see one of these beasts in the flesh, seems to be alot headed to scotland tho! which is promising


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Spazpeker said:


> Get Mine this Friday as well
> Aberdeen Area
> Black Black edition



Hmmm,that will make a change from the Lambo's,Fezza's,Astons and Porkers that are the norm in Aberdeen


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Spazpeker said:


> Get Mine this Friday as well
> Aberdeen Area
> Black Black edition


which HPC?


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

Nobles


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

Picking my Black Black up from Noble's too on Friday.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I don't expect to see mine for ages yet as I've gone for the sat nav model. Mine will be in Newtonhill. It's going to be a long summer.

Ally


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

GTR ally said:


> I don't expect to see mine for ages yet as I've gone for the sat nav model. Mine will be in Newtonhill. It's going to be a long summer.
> 
> Ally


What colour you gone for ally?

Neil


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

DonDavidson said:


> What colour you gone for ally?
> 
> Neil


I went for the ultimate silver premium edition.

Ally


----------

